# Paphiopedilum FCC being representing in Orchids Magazine April 2015



## Brandon Tam (Apr 4, 2015)

Paphiopedilums and Phragmipediums accounted for 13 out of the 52 total First Class Certificates given out by the American Orchid Society in the year of 2014!

Some Paphiopedilums making their debut in April 2015 AOS Orchids Magazine titled "Paragons- The 2014 First Class Certificates".


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2015)

Congrats; thanks for the preview.


----------



## AdamD (Apr 4, 2015)

I recognized a few plants in the article from this forum! Pretty neat. And congrats on the awards again.


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 4, 2015)

Congratulations! and thank you


----------



## Cat (Apr 4, 2015)

Congratulations


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 4, 2015)

Congrats on both those beauties -- I especially love the tigrinum.


----------



## AdamD (Apr 4, 2015)

Dot, being modest! Your FCC is well deserved and represented in this article as well!


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 4, 2015)

You are growing some special ones and congrat's on the awards.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 5, 2015)

AdamD said:


> Dot, being modest! Your FCC is well deserved and represented in this article as well!


Thank you, Adam. It was a surprise to me when I saw it published there.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 5, 2015)

I look forward to reading the whole article.


----------

